# IWF - Integrated Group



## GreatPig (7 September 2005)

This one's down the toilet today 

A statement released to the ASX indicates a downgrading of profit and also an internal investigation into the reporting practices of one of its divisions.

Down 16% as I write to $1.62.

GP

[Unfortunately, I hold]


----------



## RichKid (7 September 2005)

GreatPig said:
			
		

> This one's down the toilet today
> 
> A statement released to the ASX indicates a downgrading of profit and also an internal investigation into the reporting practices of one of its divisions.
> 
> ...




Hi GP,
These events occur unfortunately, hope your stops are keeping it tidy. I'm sure your other runners will be keeping you going for now- great trade with PDN btw.


----------



## GreatPig (7 September 2005)

RichKid said:
			
		

> hope your stops are keeping it tidy



Well there's not much stops can do about a gap down of more than 10% (it actually opened at $1.61, but closed up a bit at $1.65). I'm still holding, since the damage was already done once I noticed it, and I hoped it might pick up a bit at the end of the day. I'll see how it goes tomorrow.



> I'm sure your other runners will be keeping you going for now



I certainly can't complain overall, especially considering how long I've been doing this, but sometimes it does seems nearly everything goes against you 

Like also today: yesterday I sold off a few under-performers that looked like they were starting to go down. Three of them have today jumped back up significant amounts to put them back in the green zone for my trades (meaning I wouldn't have sold them if they'd been there yesterday). And today I bought some more, choosing a few out of about 20 or more possibilities. Three quarters of today's purchases have dropped since I bought them, while most of the alternate choices that I didn't buy have all gone up.

And as always, it seems that stocks have a habit of breaking out of trends within days of me buying them - whether that's from a two day breakout or a two year established trend. Of course I know this is only a matter of perception, in that the failures stand out but the steady gainers don't, and my figures at least show that overall I must be getting something right 




> great trade with PDN btw



Thanks. I'm actually back on PDN now, sitting on another 13.6% gain since I bought it back in late August.

My biggest absolute gain is currently with IWL, although I've had that since early July, so it's probably not my highest rate of gain.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Aussiejeff (7 September 2005)

GreatPig said:
			
		

> Like also today: yesterday I sold off a few under-performers that looked like they were starting to go down. Three of them have today jumped back up significant amounts to put them back in the green zone for my trades (meaning I wouldn't have sold them if they'd been there yesterday). And today I bought some more, choosing a few out of about 20 or more possibilities. Three quarters of today's purchases have dropped since I bought them, while most of the alternate choices that I didn't buy have all gone up.
> 
> And as always, it seems that stocks have a habit of breaking out of trends within days of me buying them - whether that's from a two day breakout or a two year established trend.
> 
> ...




LOL! Ain't it always the way? Hey, I tell you what ... you tell me YOUR buys and SELLS (I'll make sure I BUY what you are SELLING coz they will surely go UP!) and conversely you BUY what I want to SELL for a similar result to you. Obviously we both steer clear of each others BUY tips!!! That way, we both WIN! Hahaha....

;o)

Cheers,

AJ


----------



## KaiserBun (9 September 2005)

Do you think IWF has a greater upswing potential compared to one of its major competitors in RHD?


----------



## Doctor Dave (9 October 2007)

*IWL takeover*

Hi 
Just wondering if anyone is following this. CBA has offered $6.45 for IWL. There is a good chance that NAB and Westpac might offer higher. Both NAB and Westpac use IWL plateform, and IWL is the last big independent discount broker left. I can't imagine that NAB or Westpac would let CBA have both comsec and IWL.


----------

